# Some Pictures of my herd



## Missy (Jul 15, 2012)

Here is Troy- Saanen Buckling 4 months






This is Pixie- pygmy doeling=6 months, behind her is Ginger, ND doe-18 months, and to the right is Jack, Oberhasli x nubian buckling 1/1/2 months.





Here is Cami, nubian doeling, 3 months.









Next up is Sisco-ND buckling, about 8 months and Bob Marley, Nubian buck, 18 months





Ginger, ND doe 18 months





Here is mostly everyone plus Tippy, Oberhasli doe, 18 months.





Over 100 acres of woods, fields and brush, and they just had to eat in my back yard


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 15, 2012)

thanks for sharing


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 15, 2012)

I like it, wish I had 100 acres, have to settle for 27. I like your mix. Milking anybody, or just doing the pet/eradication thing?


----------



## Missy (Jul 15, 2012)

Cami and Pixie are too young right now to be bred. Tippy is in milk and I am milking her, and Ginger aborted early in January(early in her pregnancy). She seems to be building a small udder slowly, I am waiting to see if she is actually pregnant or not.

Bob, Troy, and Sisco are the resident bucks and Jack is Tippy's son and not ready to go to his new home yet.


I think I may have lost my mind with three bucks to 4 does. My plans for the fall/next year are

Breed Tippy to Troy, and Ginger(if not pregnant) and Pixie to Sisco. Keep doeling out of Tippy if she provides me one. 

Cami if she is bred will be bred after the new year. I am watching her growth right now. I would like to breed her to Bob, but I am not sure about father daughter breedings. Also for her frist kidding, I may breed her to Sisco, hopefully making an easier delivery for her due to his smaller size.

Bob is going to be a bit ansy not having a girl for him to breed herethis year,  but he has a few requests for his services so I am not worried Also if Troy doesn't get the job done this year, then Bob is my back up.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 16, 2012)

I     Cami.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice herd!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 16, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> I     Cami.


X2!!


----------



## Missy (Jul 17, 2012)

I love Cami too. She is such a sweet goat. Very Quiet. Not like Ginger who yells over everything


----------



## Missy (Jul 17, 2012)

Could anyone tell me what color Cami is?


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 18, 2012)

Missy said:
			
		

> Could anyone tell me what color Cami is?


tri color paint?


----------



## Missy (Jul 18, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Missy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, a tri color paint....I like that


----------

